# Help cleaning flat fender braces



## stoney (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a good way to clean original finish flat fender braces. There is no rust, they are just dark and dirty. Just trying to bring back some of the original finish.      Thanks


----------



## spoker (Aug 21, 2014)

put them in evaporust overnight and they will come out as new,nice and bright,i put a whole set of old tyme schwinn caliper brakes and i was amazed,brake handle and all metal parts came out really nice,no dissasemmbly,put the whole shootin match in a tupperware container with a top[for only a buck]from the dollor tree where everything is just a dollar,lots of diff size containers that can be marked on the lid when your stuff is done,they also have some great deals in there tool.auto section,AJ but remember Dollar tree not the other 2 similar stores,i should change my cabe name to evaporust its saved me from years of muriatic acide


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2014)

spoker said:


> put them in evaporust overnight and they will come out as new,nice and bright,i put a whole set of old tyme schwinn caliper brakes and i was amazed,brake handle and all metal parts came out really nice,no dissasemmbly,put the whole shootin match in a tupperware container with a top[for only a buck]from the dollor tree where everything is just a dollar,lots of diff size containers that can be marked on the lid when your stuff is done,they also have some great deals in there tool.auto section,AJ but remember Dollar tree not the other 2 similar stores,i should change my cabe name to evaporust its saved me from years of muriatic acide




Thank you spoker


----------

